# Are their any resorts you don't accept?



## mamiecarter (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you have a list of resorts you do not accept?


----------



## Ask DAE (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello, 

Because we are a predominately direct to consumer model, we do not have a list of "affiliated" or "non-affilated" resorts. We try to work with every resort for which we receive a deposit or request for from our members. 

That being said not every resort will work with us. Not all resorts allow their members to deposit freely with any exchange company. Some will simply deny access to maintenance payment information, so we can never "clear" the desired deposit. Some require special fees or processes that deter some owners from using alternative exchange companies. 

It is a short list of resorts from which we cannot accept deposits: 

Canto Del Sol
Club Regina
Coral Princess
Palace Resorts
Royal Resorts
Imperial Fiesta Club
Woodbourne Coral Courts 
Woodbourne Estates


----------



## citydog5 (Mar 4, 2008)

How are your experience with westgate resorts?  Are they co-operative in providing maintenance payment information with DAE being a 3rd party exchange company?


----------



## Ask DAE (Mar 6, 2008)

We have no problem accepting deposits or clearing those deposits with Westgate. 

We'd love to do more!


----------

